# Laptop cooling mod help (why doesnt it work?)



## McSquid (Mar 9, 2009)

Backstory: (Optional)
I have a HP Probook 4440s. I sometimes like to game on it because whenever I play a game with my girlfriend I let her use the nicer computer. The laptop is capable of running the games I want to play (Ragnarok Online 2 Mostly) however it overheated pretty quickly so I set to work. First just a simple vent over the fan and a fan controller program. That made the game playable but not for extended periods (it usually crashes when the laptop hits 70c or so) Next I came up with a more in depth solution.

The mod: Having seen many people just add tiny copper ebay heat sinks on top of their heat pipes dropping temps by 5c I decided to go a little farther. A modified XBox360 GPU heatsink attached to the heat pipe of the laptop cooler with thermal adhesive. I placed another vent right above the new heat sink and tested the temps. The results were no improvement and actually higher load temps. I decided this was because heat was being stored in the new heat sink and not getting to the fan. So that if I placed a fan on the new heat sink it would remove heat as well. So I got a cooler master cooling pad that allows you to place fans anywhere you want. The results were negligible. So now I ask you: Look at my mod and either tell me how to make it work or at least why it doesn't

Pictures:
Laptop Cooling Mod Photos by xMcSquidx | Photobucket 

NOT PICTURED: Laptop cooling pad, Rubber feet added to give vents clearance


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

If your g/f is using the laptop on a flat surface then you may need to renew the thermal paste on the CPU Replacing thermal compound. Instructions for HP Compaq laptop. >> Inside my laptop


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Laptops are designed/intended for normal use and do not do well with the demands ( stress/heat) of gaming. 
Using the laptop raised, so it can get as much fresh air as possible, is always advisable.
Cooling pads are also an option.


----------



## McSquid (Mar 9, 2009)

I don't mean to be rude but please read the post and look at the pictures before replying. I'm not a novice. Im looking for advice in thermal dynamics. I have a cooling pad to augment my mod and its not performing as expected. The thermal paste was reapplied when i installed the modded heatsink. 

For clarification: the heat sink in the middle with slightly bent fins is not stock. Its the one i added.


----------



## McSquid (Mar 9, 2009)

Original cooler (before modification)
http://www.laptopaid.com/media/cata...8eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/u/5/u57968-0.jpg


----------

